# Old women nanny voices reading ect for taking skull



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all
Can anyone help me .I have a talking skull and want to make a skeleton nanny or something similar put in my zombie babies display.
Something like reading a story nursery ryme ect .....
Already Got the talking skull links from cowlicious web site with the old women
Singing but doesn't really fit in the scene...
Any help would be great 
Thankyou


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have a specific story or rhyme in mind? I can do a decent old lady/witchy voice, not that I'm either of those things


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Ha ha thank you roxyblue If you could do something that would be great i have made a play pen for the 5 zombie babies so Looking for anything really from the nanny telling the zombie kids to be good on this special night .her 
telling them off .Paul stop that .be nice to your sister ect ( here in uk we only do halloween on just 1 night )nursery rhymes ,poem stories .or even her talking to the trick or treaters basically anything you can think of would be cool .Think the only thing we say different in uk is sweets instead of candy ..
Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy, you might read some Grimm fairy tales (the original, more gruesome ones) as though you were reading to small children or infants, or maybe do classic stories with the twist that the wolf or the three bears, etc., eat the children/characters. Adding personal touches like commenting "Wouldn't that be nice" or "Oh, that sounds like fun" would help give the scene some "life" too.
You may have found a new calling for doing the voice-overs Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, font I actually have a book of the original Grimm fairy tales and they are downright gruesome.

White, send me a PM with some lines you'd like to have.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy, you might also offer your voice for doing the Madam Leota/crystal ball bits too.
I know that there are many who would love to do their own versions but don't have a voice to fill the need. Between that, the stories or fairy tales, and doing some witches chants or casting spells for a witch or witches around a cauldron, you could record banks of this stuff and offer it for sale/rent.


----------

